# New roof installed, but damaged wood not replaced?



## grimaila (Aug 30, 2010)

I recently had a roof replaced. In the contract it specified removal of all shingles and repair of any damaged/rotten wood. This past weekend, I was up in the attic and discovered some broken wood. Photos are located here: 

http://s956.photobucket.com/albums/ae43/grimaila/Roof1.jpg
http://s956.photobucket.com/albums/ae43/grimaila/Roof2.jpg
http://s956.photobucket.com/albums/ae43/grimaila/Roof3.jpg

I am concerned because if anyone steps on the roof in any of these locations, they may fall in, become injured and/or cause a major leak. 

What is the recommended fix?

Mike


----------



## RemStar (May 8, 2010)

I would install a 2x4 across the boards that are damaged, just to brace them. Fit in pieces of 1/6 into the areas where there is no wood at all just loosely then support those pieces with sections of 2x4 nailed into the surrounding rafters. Use a spiker to make this job easy. Secure 1x6's to 2x4's.with nails driven at sharp angles to prevent penetrating the roofing system.

If you are not handy, I would reccomend calling a reputable roofing contractor in your area.


----------



## grimaila (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply....

I have contacted the roofer and he indicated that he would take care of it.


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

Broken roof can cause many problems. It can be fixed fairly and easily with a few materials. Apply epoxy material on broken places. It works great and the perfect material to make permanent repair of roofing after that try to place supporting wood under the broken wood it will helps to avoid unnecessary damages altogether. 
Whenever you’re wood roof have been damaged try to remove them and replace with new wood for longer usage.


----------

